# New Arrival.........



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

More!!!! Get on with it!!!!!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes, Yes and Yes , surely with those two you only need 2 watches now


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL







, no i have one more coming but not til end March/April/May.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Very nice! A 2003 date for a new watch gives a good idea of how few there are around too.

What's the finish like? Looks pretty good in the photos.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I have to say the finish is exceptional, with polished SS and a raised crystal. The dial is matt black and is flawless whilst the lume is bright bit not monster bright. It's a smallish (for me) 41mm inc crown but it wears bigger due to the fact it is nearly all dial. The pushers and crown are just big enough to function without intruding into the wrist. Overall, very very very good.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Andy that looks great sir, can't wait to see it in the metal


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

and here it is on a Bond nato

















these radio controlled clocks in Argos, are they accurate enough to check the timing of watches??


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Sweet ,missing mine now


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Like that very much. Nice one Andy.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> and here it is on a Bond nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is classic.....doesn't get any better then than that


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


>


Very nice, now all you need is a G10 to complete the trio


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nursegladys said:


>


that looks pretty cool on the rhino andy


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That's Bl**dy lovely; as you say, it's all dial - very nice.

The cheap radio controlled clocks you refer to are, IME, absolutely accurate - I've a cheap RC alarm clock some 10 years old which I use to time watches...


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hi Mach, nah the G10 is too small for me, need big big and bigger 



chris l said:


> That's Bl**dy lovely; as you say, it's all dial - very nice.
> 
> The cheap radio controlled clocks you refer to are, IME, absolutely accurate - I've a cheap RC alarm clock some 10 years old which I use to time watches...


I think i'll get a cheap RC clock, just for those watch setting days, cheers Chris


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Very nice! Enjoy it!









Mark


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats on the new ones.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Be-a-utiful!

Btw, I use Time and date.com

V


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Doctor Varney said:


> Be-a-utiful!
> 
> Btw, I use Time and date.com
> 
> V


I use sun dial :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Too lazy, I just press the remote on the SKY+ :blink: :blink:

I'm always late, it's my right as I have the ready made excuse of lifting the wrong watch :huh: :huh:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice watches


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Bloody nice watches you have there Andy, the CWC diver is on my wanted list.

A.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice watch, newbie here with perhaps silly questions, are they quite rare and expensive...?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hikingcamping said:


> Nice watch, newbie here with perhaps silly questions, are they quite rare and expensive...?


well....it depends on what you would call expensive :lol: its not in the same price as your omega's ect......have a google......there actually really good value and well worth having


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

i agree they can appear expensive, but you buy into the heritage of CWC, along with the quality of the watches, I would heartily recommend them.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Very nice.


----------

